# New online stallion directory



## HHO admin (15 March 2013)

Dear breeding board members

Just a quick note to let you know that the new online stallion directory is now available on the H&H Buy & Sell website. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/stallions-at-stud/w/

Studs who would like to have their stallions' listed in the directory should call the classified team on 0800 316 5450. All listings include an extensive written description and up to nine images or videos, including a breeding tree diagram.

We hope you find it useful.

HHO Admin


----------



## hilmer46 (9 August 2022)

Thank you for sharing the site, it will be very useful to me, I just looked everywhere and couldn't find thank you again


----------

